# Cervical Spine surgery



## btalin (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,

Has anyone had a cervical spinal surgery, disc replacement, in Dubai? I have been to Wooridul Spine Centre and seen Dr Shim. I should have a surgery soon. Any recommendations?

Also, I have this rare condition of OPLL (Ossification of Posterior Longitudinal Ligament) and I should have a vertebra replace by a cage in order to avoid paralysis. Has anyone had this? Any advice?

Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, I have had fusion here. I have 2 x 15 cm rods and ten screws. I also went to the same hospital initially. They wanted the price of a small car to clean up one disc so my insurance company made arrangements for a second opinion. I ended up at Medcare where I had my surgery in August 2011. Although I have DDO (which is hereditary) I didn't know. My situation came on, seemingly out of the blue, and I actually couldn't walk, sit or stand. It turned out four of my discs had gone, from L2/3 to S1. Pieces of one of my discs had broken off and moved round and embedded themselves into the nerve, which had compressed to about a third of the size it should have been. I was very happy with Medcare all the way through to the post-operative physio. I can see you have neck problems. I recommend you seek a second opinion, not because you might not need the surgery but to make sure you have been diagnosed correctly. In my case, chances are that I probably would have needed more surgery later on had I have stayed with them PLUS the cost of my surgery and a six-day stay in hospital was still less than the their charge for what would have been relatively minor by comparison. Lastly, the consultant I saw could barely speak English and had to have another doctor translate for him. I would imagine, however, that has improved by now.

If there is anything else I can help with, please let me know.


----------



## btalin (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for your advice. It seems you have fully recovered. It's encouraging to hear. Mine is in my neck, yes. looking forward to have a normal life again. 

All the best to you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have just been signed off by the surgeon. I have 65% of my mobility back and need to aim for 90%. I will say to you what my surgeon said to me - I cannot give you back your spine, you will never be the same again, but I can give you back a quality of life. He equated it to having a bypass. And he is right. I don't think ever a day will pass that I don't know, physically, that I have had the operation but you just get up and get on with it. The fact that I can walk, sit and stand again is, to me, a minor miracle. Years ago, I probably would have ended up bedridden. I consider myself to be very lucky indeed.

One other point. When I read up on the internet, all the posts I could find were written by people who had had bad experiences except for one and it was his that I remember because he said the reason you never find any good reports from patients who had had this kind of surgery successfully was because they were out getting on with their lives and didn't have time to complain. Remember that when you are researching.

Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I had surgery last year at Wooridal Spine Clinic with Dr. Shim. Excellent care and I highly recommend them. The post op

rehab was good as well. Just as good if not better care than I would have got in the U.S.


----------



## btalin (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello BedouGirl,

Thank you for your reply. It totally makes sense. You're right, things can't be like before. I had my surgery and now in recovery. Can't complain. 

Best wishes to you!


BedouGirl said:


> I have just been signed off by the surgeon. I have 65% of my mobility back and need to aim for 90%. I will say to you what my surgeon said to me - I cannot give you back your spine, you will never be the same again, but I can give you back a quality of life. He equated it to having a bypass. And he is right. I don't think ever a day will pass that I don't know, physically, that I have had the operation but you just get up and get on with it. The fact that I can walk, sit and stand again is, to me, a minor miracle. Years ago, I probably would have ended up bedridden. I consider myself to be very lucky indeed.
> 
> One other point. When I read up on the internet, all the posts I could find were written by people who had had bad experiences except for one and it was his that I remember because he said the reason you never find any good reports from patients who had had this kind of surgery successfully was because they were out getting on with their lives and didn't have time to complain. Remember that when you are researching.
> 
> Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## btalin (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Motojet,

Thank you for your reply.
I had my surgery at MOSH by Dr Shim and Dr Choi. Still in recovery. I have to say I am very impressed with the care their team and the hospital staff provided.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Get well soon - let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## Rayhana.asmar (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello. Reading your posts back 2013. I am in the same situation now. I am waiting for a 2nd opinion appointment in Wooridul - Dr. Shim. 

I hope you all of u have recovered from your surgeries. Can you give me advises? Is Wooridul good? I am scared from surgery but I think I really need to do it for long term. I have a spinal cord compression C2-C3.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rayhana.asmar said:


> Hello. Reading your posts back 2013. I am in the same situation now. I am waiting for a 2nd opinion appointment in Wooridul - Dr. Shim. I hope you all of u have recovered from your surgeries. Can you give me advises? Is Wooridul good? I am scared from surgery but I think I really need to do it for long term. I have a spinal cord compression C2-C3.


See other thread for my reply.


----------

